# What are you currently reading?



## rdw

I am a lover of the written word whether it is a news article, a magazine, a cookbook or a novel. I am always reading something. My current book is " Half the Sky - Turning Oppression into Opportunity for Women Worldwide" 
What are you reading today?


----------



## Cat Dancer

I have been enjoying all the fall magazines with fall decorations.


----------



## Banned

I am reading Amanda Beard's "in the water they can't see you cry".  I just started it so I can't tell you much but I love to read - always have a couple books on the go!


----------



## AmZ

I'm reading 'The Buddha and the Borderline' - trying to get as many different perspectives as possible. 

And I also ordered this book with a DBT skills workbook so am working through that by myself. 

Trying!!


----------



## GDPR

I'm currently reading 

After the Tears: Helping Adult Children of Alcoholics Heal Their Childhood Trauma

Dialectical Behavior Therapy Skills Workbook: Practical DBT Exercises for Learning Mindfulness, Interpersonal Effectiveness, Emotion Regulation, & Distress Tolerance


----------



## AmZ

That's exactly the same DBT book I am reading. Hope it's helpful! I've just started it.


----------



## GDPR

I just started it too. Maybe we can PM each other if we run into questions or anything about it...


----------



## AmZ

For sure


----------



## rdw

New book for me! This one is _Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking _

By the way I highly recommend _Half the Sky_ for anyone who is interested in women's social justice causes.

By the way, I am happy to report that I am an introvert!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

John Sadowsky about Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking - Susan Cain - YouTube


----------



## HotthenCold

_Boss Rove_ (about Karl Roves secret apparatus he has created in Washington to make him a shadow ruler of the U.S) 

_Dr. Bloodmoney_ - a novel set in post nuclear apocalypse California.

Oh, and I just read a great biography on Malcolm X entitled _Malcolm X: A life of reinvention_ he was a very, very interesting man.


----------



## Banned

I caved and downloaded the _Fifty Shades_ trilogy.  I do so much flying that I go through books in a flash.  These should keep me going for a bit I hope!


----------



## rdw

Just finished No Easy Day - the Mission to kill Osama bin Laden. Easy read but not fascinating or informative


----------



## rdw

Currently reading _Wolf Hall_ by Hilary Mantel.


----------



## rdw

*How to Tell If Your Cat Is Plotting to Kill You - anyone read this yet? or how about this one*

_I Could Pee on This: and Other Poems by Cats_ - sounds like material for my next boring plane ride...


----------



## GDPR

I'm currently reading: _Set Your Boundaries Your Way: 7 Easy Ways to Say no to Difficult People_.

I just sat down and read half of it and I think it will be pretty helpful. Some of the strategies so far sound SO simple that they made me laugh. Not because they won't work,but because they _will_. I didn't realize saying no could be such a simple,uncomplicated thing that doesn't involve arguments and feeling so much guilt afterwards.


----------



## GDPR

Currently reading _Anger Work:How To Express Your Anger and Still Be Kind_.

The kindle edition is just .99 cents...so it's a good deal.


----------



## rdw

Reading the _Wheat Belly Cookbook_ and _Meals that Heal Inflammation_ - determined to get rid of some of these health issues!


----------



## making_art

I'm really enjoying this book:

_ Colour: Travels Through the Paintbox_ by Victoria Finlay. :reading:


----------



## GDPR

Currently reading:

_Beautiful Boy: A Father's Journey Through His Son's Addiction_. It's sad so far.If anyone has dealt with a child's addiction,it's a hard one to read because it hits home.


----------



## GDPR

I'm usually a speed reader, but this book, _Beautiful Boy_, is a hard one to read. I am really struggling to get through it. Not because it's too hard to understand or anything, but because I can relate to it so much. A little _too _​much.


----------



## GDPR

I finally finished the book.I am still crying. It was THE hardest book I think I have ever read,but I also think it has taught me more than any other has.


----------



## GDPR

Lost_In_Thought said:


> Currently reading _Anger Work:How To Express Your Anger and Still Be Kind_.
> 
> The kindle edition is just .99 cents...so it's a good deal.



Forgot that I had started reading this book,actually I forgot that I had bought it,so I started reading it again last night when I saw it on my kindle. So far it's pretty good and seems like it's going to be helpful.


----------



## eva

I finished obligatory readings I had to do for school, now I'm onto stuff I wanna read for myself.

I'm making some dents in _F*ck It Therapy_ and I think after that I'll read some things from my collection of HP Lovecraft stories.


----------



## Jesse910

I just completed reading _Manic_ by Terri Cheney.  She's a former American entertainment lawyer who worked for high-profile individuals.  She tells her story of finding out she is Bipolar II in a graphic manner.  If you do not have a good handle on your illness (taking your meds working with a therapist, shrink), I would not advise reading it just yet.  Even after all the years I've been Bipolar II, I was not ready for some of Ms. Cheney's story.


----------



## je9je9

I just finished _Gone_ by Mo Hayder. Kind of easy to figure out whodunnit, but still a really fun read.


----------



## GDPR

eva said:


> I'm making some dents in _F*ck It Therapy_ .



Did you ever finish that book?How was it?It looks interesting.


----------



## eva

I actually haven't gotten very far into it yet because I've been getting distracted by other life things. But so far it's pretty good. I really enjoy that it's funny and makes a little social commentary too.


----------



## GDPR

_Overcoming Trauma and PTSD: A Workbook Integrating Skills from ACT, DBT, and CBT_.

*sigh*....I really think I may have an obsession with self-help books.


----------



## rdw

_The Happiness Trap_ - my last self help book of the summer! I am just reading fiction novels and travel magazines after that


----------



## MHealthJo

Lost_In_Thought said:


> _Overcoming Trauma and PTSD: A Workbook Integrating Skills from ACT, DBT, and CBT_.
> 
> *sigh*....I really think I may have an obsession with self-help books.



They can be extremely useful and helpful, so it's great that you work hard with it.

But chat to your therapist about it, if you feel a heightening sense of 'compulsion' about it, and like, lots of fear and anxiety pushing you to do it more than what seems balanced and reasonable.... if you seem compelled to do it so much, that you have little time (or ability) to relax or do other things you'd like to do or need to do.


----------



## Budoaiki

_How to See Yourself As You Really Are_
By the Dalai Lama 
Translated and Edited by Jeffery Hopkins Ph.D
From Atria books

A very introspective book with a great deal of philosophy, as one would expect that requires some meditation to put into context. There are some political angles to it that I did not expect but in my opinion a good read for anyone seeking an alternate perspective on humility and enlightenment that doesn't require religious dogma.


----------



## GDPR

Lost_In_Thought said:


> _Overcoming Trauma and PTSD: A Workbook Integrating Skills from ACT, DBT, and CBT_.



I decided to put off doing the trauma workbook and instead started _Ten Days to Self Esteem_ because it feels really important to work on that right now.


----------



## positivethoughts

Hi LIT,

I did the _Ten Days to Self Esteem_ book. I really liked it. I  would like to do it again. I am working on _The Feeling Good Handbook_ another similar book.

 I am a person who reads many books at the same time...


----------



## GDPR

positivethoughts said:


> I did the _Ten Days to Self Esteem_ book. I really liked it.
> 
> I am a person who reads many books at the same time...



So far I REALLY like the self esteem book. 

I normally read many books at the same time too,but for once I want to totally focus on just one.I want to devote all my time and attention into practicing everything I am learning from this one.It just feels really important that I do. 

Sometimes it's hard to stay focused,so when I read "Pick up a pen or pencil and do the written exercise NOW!This is VERY IMPORTANT.Do you want to change your life?Then do the self-help assignments!", I regained my focus instantly...plus got a laugh out of it,because I wasn't expecting to read that. I have never read anything like that in a self-help book before,I don't think.Hopefully there will be more things like that throughout the book to keep my attention.


----------



## MHealthJo

This is why I LOVE David Burns.  I believe he helps people grow in a self-empowering and self-endorsing sense of humour about themselves and their challenges. And he knows how to get you to enjoy the process and stick with something.... He knows, predicts, and circumvents the ways that the mind would otherwise get in its own way.

I think he really, really knows how to make the tools and the science WORK for people. Love the guy.... oh gosh is that the time already? I've got to get to work printing Dr. Burns Fan Club t-shirts.........


----------



## adaptive1

It's funny but just before Christmas I was so desperate for a solution to my internal struggle that I ordered about ten books at once from amazon, everything from Acceptance and Commitment books, Mindfulness, self esteem, OCD and anxiety. It cost me quite a bit and I totally overwhelmed myself trying to read them all at once, desperate to try and fix myself.  Now they are sitting in a big pile because I don't have the focus to remember what is in them when I try to read them.  

I guess I have come to realize, I don't really need to be fixed but I just need to deal and accept this internal struggle better and quit putting my life on hold waiting for this problem to go away. I'm trying to be a person that might be struggling with OCD and other issues living a life rather than waiting for all these issues to resolve to begin my life.

It's hard though. Not sure why I shared this. Just thought that the self help books always call out to me and that I am using them for the wrong reasons.


----------



## GDPR

adaptive1 said:


> I guess I have come to realize, I don't really need to be fixed but I just need to deal and accept this internal struggle better and quit putting my life on hold waiting for this problem to go away. I'm trying to be a person that might be struggling with OCD and other issues living a life rather than waiting for all these issues to resolve to begin my life.



I like the realization you had.

I think I am waiting for 'THEE' book that will actually cure me.I have been reading self help books my entire adult life.It's almost like an obsession or something.I have almost 150 of them on my kindle right now and tons of them on my bookshelves.



> Not sure why I shared this



I'm glad you did.What you said will give me something to think about. Am I really trying to 'cure' myself or am I never finding 'thee' one because deep down I know I will never find it and I'm using it as an excuse to never get well.......


----------



## GDPR

adaptive1 said:


> I guess I have come to realize, I don't really need to be fixed but *I just need to deal and accept this internal struggle better and quit putting my life on hold waiting for this problem to go away.* I'm trying to be a person that might be struggling with OCD and other issues living a life rather than waiting for all these issues to resolve to begin my life.



This has been on my mind since you posted it adaptive1. It has really made me do some deep thinking.

I think it's time for me to stop buying/reading self help books. I have read SO many throughout my adult life,and I haven't found the magic one yet. I don't need to keep reading,I need to start practicing what I have learned. _Every_ day.

I also need to accept my diagnosis and really work with my therapist so that I can get well. I know I will never be cured,but it's time I start _doing _what needs to be done to help myself,instead of just reading what I need to do, so that I don't struggle so much.

I think I have been obsessing over self help books as a way to get rid of what's wrong with me,not to help manage  what's wrong with me. I realize there's a big difference in the two. Kind of like a diabetic trying to find a way to not be diabetic instead of doing what they need to in order to manage it.

I'm not sure that makes sense,but it does to me,and I'm glad you posted what you did. Thanks.


----------



## adaptive1

You said it much better than I did Lost in Thought, thats totally how I have been feeling. All the self help books in the world wont help me if I dont do what needs to be done instead of just compulsively gathering information on what needs to be done.  I was not not suggested you are doing that, but I know that I was to a certain extent.


----------



## MHealthJo

It occurs to me too:

Say you WERE looking for 'THE' book, with THE magic answer, right? Let's say one or two major magic answers or big 'secrets' do exist, for a challenge you live with.

But let's assume THE magic answer is a thing that you need to DO. No results happen in life unless you DO something different, right?

So it follows that if you didn't DO and practise things you've come across, as you read them.....

You may have actually already found 'THE' magic answer, but you wouldn't know! Because it only starts to PERFORM its magic, with some committed doing! So a person could keep looking and looking, but it's already sitting on their bookshelf. 

Haha, not to say I believe in 'magic answers' necessarily (although man, I do feel I've come across some things that  have really been that way, for me and others I know). But its just a funny idea to think of. If magic DID exist.... and you found a book of  spells... 

But you just read it.... You didn't follow the magic formula, mix up the alchemy, and chant the magic words...

...then how would you realise that you've discovered true magic! And it works! And it's real!?? 

We could use similar analogies like searching for the best recipe for a dish, but not knowing we've found it until we actually do the cooking. etc etc....


----------



## GDPR

adaptive1 said:


> I was not not suggested you are doing that, but I know that I was to a certain extent.



I know you weren't. I realized it on my own after alot of deep thinking. I kept asking myself why I keep repeating the same things over and over and never really get anywhere,especially when i have tried so hard to help myself(and have a zillion self-help books to prove it).



MHealthJo said:


> We could use similar analogies



....Like getting birth control pills,reading the pamphlet included with them but not taking the pills and wondering why you ended up pregnant...again?HaHa.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Then there's the opposite: Men (*cough*), including me :redface:. buying anything, not reading the manual, and getting frustrated because it's "not working"...

I just bought a new plasma TV and spent a good few hours plugging in different connectors to different inputs and outputs and still failing to get it connected to my home theater system... I finally read the manual and learned I needed optical audio cables, which I didn't have. This evening, I purchased those and voila... worked first time.


----------



## MHealthJo

Lost_In_Thought said:


> ....Like getting birth control pills,reading the pamphlet included with them but not taking the pills and wondering why you ended up pregnant...again?HaHa.



Baha  That reminds me of an old Yorkshire lady I saw on a comedy-documentary, talking about her experience as a young bride, extremely fuzzy on the 'details' of sex, conception, birth control. Wasnt explained well growing up, in her era and family! 

She went to the doctor about being sick in the mornings, and after urine testing was informed she was 3 months pregnant.
 'NOOH!' she exclaimed incredulously. 'I 'aven't been tryin'!'   

--

In fairness to you LIT, you have mentioned yourself doing exercises and workbooks, writing, making different decisions etc - that's all DOING! - and plus if you hadn't 'DONE' things you'd be exactly where you were when you first opened your first book. You're not.  It's of course harder to 'DO' certain things we read or get told, than other things; and that is normal.


----------



## GDPR

I am currently reading: _Why Do I Do That?: Psychological Defense Mechanisms and the Hidden Ways They Shape Our Lives_, by Joseph Burgo, Ph.D.

It is _very _interesting. Not only is it helping me learn about myself,but I am also learning why other people behave the way they do.It's actually helping me to not get so upset with other people so easily.


----------



## Jesse910

I'm currently regarding Michael Connelly's _The Fifth Witness_.  Reading allows me to escape and live vicariously through characters as I work through my own struggles.


----------



## rdw

Just finished reading _The Shopkeepers Wife_ and onto _Switchblade_ by Michael Connelly. Reading is my favourite hobby and addiction.


----------



## making_art

Just finished The Sound of A Wild Snail Eating by Elisabeth Tova Bailey. A wonderful little book and true story about a women who becomes bed ridden after contracting a virus and inadvertently becomes attached to a wild snail. From my local library.


----------



## GDPR

I have started reading Eckhart Tolle "The power of Now:A Guide to Spiritual Enlightenment". 

I don't remember when I bought it,it was sometime within the past few years,it was recommended by my therapist. I don't think I read it before though.If I did,I didn't absorb it at all.

I am ready to read it now though,over and over if I need to,so that I can truly absorb it. I also have "Practicing the Power of Now", which I plan on reading after I am finished with this one.

I know I really need to start focusing on the here and now,and I need help with it,so hopefully these 2 books will help.


----------



## GDPR

I have been reading Complex PTSD: From Surviving to Thriving: A Guide and Map For Recovering From Childhood Trauma by Pete Walker. Reading it has brought me to tears because I finally feel like I have found 'me' in a book. I have read SO many books,and this one,it really and truly fits what I experience and what I struggle with.

But is Complex PTSD even a recognized diagnosis?


----------



## GDPR

I am learning SO much from this book.I highly recommend it for anyone that has experienced childhood trauma.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Lost_In_Thought said:


> But is Complex PTSD even a recognized diagnosis?



No.

Complex Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (C-PTSD)



> C-PTSD was under consideration for inclusion in the DSM-IV but was not included when the DSM-IV was published in 1994.[1] In DSM5, due to be published in 2013, it will not be included. PTSD will continue to be listed as a disorder.[2]


----------



## PrincessX

Psychoneuroimmunology - reading it just out of interest. It is not an easy read, but very informative.

Psychoneuroimmunology: Methods and Protocols (Methods in Molecular Biology): 9781627030700: Medicine & Health Science Books @ Amazon.com

---------- Post Merged at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 12:44 AM ----------

The Role of Psychoneuroimmunology in Personalized and Systems Medicine
By: Qing Yan
Abstract :
"Psychoneuroimmunology (PNI) may provide the scientific basis for personalized and systems medicine. The exploration of the extensive interactions among psychological and behavioral factors, the nervous system, the immune system, and the endocrine system may help understand the mechanisms underlying health, wellness, and diseases. PNI theories based on systems biology methodologies may contribute to the identification of patient patterns for establishing psychological and physiological profiles for personalized medicine. A biopsychosocial model will help elucidate the systemic interrelationships between psychosocial and bio-physiological factors for the development of systems medicine. Many evidences have supported the close relationships between stress, depression, inflammation, and disorders including obesity, cardiovascular disease, diabetes, arthritis, skin diseases, infectious diseases, and sleep disorders. As inflammation is a critical connection among different diseases, the elucidation of the associations may contribute to the findings of systemic therapeutic targets. With the understanding of the translational implications of PNI, integrative interventions in multiple dimensions can be applied to modulate stress responses and promote healthier behaviors. These interventions include combination drug therapies, diets, nutritional supplements, meditation, and other behavioral and mind-body strategies."


----------



## GDPR

I am currently reading  The Emotionally Absent Mother: A Guide to Self-Healing and Getting the Love You Missed. I started this book quite awhile ago,maybe a couple of years ago(?),but it was too hard and I wasn't able to finish it.This time I am able to not only read,but do all the exercises in it too without getting caught up in the past(I'm assuming that's a good thing).


----------



## rdw

Just finished reading _The Hundred Foot Journey_ - enjoyed it. I had to read it before I go to see the movie ...


----------



## GDPR

I finished the other book and now I am reading Where Were You When I Needed You, Dad? - A Guide for Healing our Father Wound ,which is another one that was too hard and I wasn't able to finish before.


----------



## rdw

Just starting "The Lost Child of Philomena Lee" by Martin Sexsmith. So far so good .... I love reading!  :reading:


----------



## GDPR

FYI...

There are many free kindle books every day on Amazon.I like to go to the site and search 'free kindle books self help' and I am always happy with what I find.

I narrow it down to exactly what I am looking for because there's way too many free ones to sort through.

I wasn't sure if people realize there's free books available...so now you know.


----------



## making_art

Thanks so much!  I did not realize there were free books and was given a kindle as a gift....


----------



## heatherly

I am reading too many books, and that probably because none of them are so good that I can't put them down. 1. "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance:.: Sometimes his philosophy is great; sometimes I don't know what he is talking about. Other times I don't want to hear about motorcycle repair; 2. "Chicken Every Sunday" a book written about a family that runs a bread and breakfast, written in the 1940s; 3. "The Company of Wolves."  This is a hard read because while I wanted to learn about wolves I didn't want to learn of mankind's cruelty/killing of them and how they do it. So when it bums me out I put it down again; 4. "Tao Te Ching: Annotated and Explained" I have tried other books on Taoism, even "The Tao of Pooh," but they all went over my head. This book by Derek Lin is easier and written beautifully; and 5. I am supposed to be reading "Roughing it" by Mark Twain, but I find it so boring. People don't understand this. I didn't even like Tom Sawyer, etc. but loved the movie. This is for our book group. I have two weeks to either finish it or give up. He is not funny. He is verbose in the worse way.

I swore in my old age that I would only read books that I loved because I am slowly losing vision, but here I am trudging through a few. I love true adventure and if anyone wants a list of good books I can go on and on, but of course we all don't like the same type of books.


----------



## Earthquake

I'm reading Midnight Sun by Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## rdw

Reading _Still Life_ by Louise Penny - love it!


----------



## rdw

Finished reading all of Louise Penny's novels - loved the series! I'm eagerly awaiting the release of Harper Lee's novel - _Go Set a Watchman_. _To Kill a Mockingbird_ is one of my favourite novels - one of the few novels I reread.


----------



## MHealthJo

I heard about the new Harper Lee book too! I was about to say "Wow, now that is one long-awaited sequel!" But then I just googled and found out that wasn't quite what it was, after the fact? 

I am FIIINNNAAALLLYYY reading _1984_ by George Orwell. Wow, amazing. I still have never read _Brave New World_ either. I'm trying to go through a bunch of classic things, so that when some article or news or blog references a known literary or cultural concept, I'm not like   "Argh!! Avoid! Avoid!! Spoiler Alert for those of us who have not read or studied some of these things!!!" Heheheh. I must say I'm extremely anti-spoiler though, I just love when something I experience is "absolutely, utterly new and totally unknown", rather than having some idea of what to expect. I even avoided seeing the trailer for the new Star Wars movie for ages, until someone promised that it tells you pretty much absolutely zero about what it will be about.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

MHealthJo said:


> I heard about the new Harper Lee book too! I was about to say "Wow, now that is one long-awaited sequel!" But then I just googled and found out that wasn't quite what it was, after the fact?



Wasn't the "sequel" (_Go Set a Watchman: A Novel_) actually written before the release of _To Kill A Mockingbird_?


----------



## MHealthJo

Yes, something like that. The gist I got was that in  some instances it got marketed as a sequel or prequel a bit, and what it was was not that exactly, and some people were quite disappointed about how that had been done.

 I only skimmed, so I don't know if it was really truly 'marketed' that way by the publisher, or if really it was just hyped that way by bloggers and sites wanting to make links and titles clickable and not-necessarily-perfectly-honest-and-accurate.


----------



## GDPR

Currently reading _Practicing The Power Of Now_ by Eckhart Tolle.

I have read it before but feel I need to read it again and really work on practicing it.

*not sure how to insert link with my phone*


----------



## HBas

Morgan Rice 
~ _The sorcerer's ring - A land of fire_


----------



## MHealthJo

Archaeology, history, comparitive religion and ancient texts stuff - Mesopotamia and the Levant, Egypt, Greece, all those hip cats.


----------



## Daniel

_Breakfast with Buddha_ by Roland Merullo - Amazon.com


----------



## Mari

I am usually reading several books at the same time, about health, science, and psychology. When I want a break I read poetry and murder mysteries. I just finished reading _The Monogram Murders_ by Sophie Hannah. 

The Monogram Murders: The New Hercule Poirot Mystery: Sophie Hannah, Agatha Christie: 9780062297228: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## MHealthJo

Finally reading _The Four Agreements_ by Don Miguel Ruiz.

Really really good. Great if you ever want to help a young person to understand certain things about not absorbing unhealthy messages and stuff. 

Also great just for reminders... a soothing, peaceful sensation comes with certain reminders or awarenesses.


----------



## GDPR

Currently reading 'Maude' by Donna Foley Mabry
(I have forgotten how to add a link)

Such a good book.I can't seem to put it down.It's so fascinating to read the hardships of this woman and what it was like living in the early 1900's.It sure makes me feel grateful for my own life.

(I stopped reading self help books a while ago and have found that I really enjoy biographies,autobiographies and memoirs)

---------- Post Merged at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:51 AM ----------

Thanks to whoever added the link for me.


----------



## MHealthJo

I absolutely love life stories, memoirs etc too. Humans hearing each other's stories seems to be such a helpful, important, and also fascinating thing.


----------



## Mari

_The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat_ by Oliver Sacks

Very interesting although I will want to read it again as I am not familiar with many of the medical terms. 

Also reading the Murdoch Mysteries, mainly out of curiosity as they are so far mediocre. I do like the show which is based on the novels.


----------



## Jesse910

Michael Connelly's _The Gods of Guilt_.


----------



## Daniel

A $3 Kindle book.  The author/therapist works in a nearby town as well as the Phoenix area:

Facts of Life: Ten Issues of Contentment

He says that two major reasons people go into therapy are grief and shame.


----------



## Daniel

The author is a neuropsychologist:

A Drop in the Ocean: A Novel


“Readers will enjoy this novel of second chances, not only at love but at life, reminiscent of Terry McMillan’s How Stella Got Her Groove Back.”

—Booklist


----------



## Daniel

Choice Theory: A New Psychology of Personal Freedom - by William Glasser M.D.

Mindset: The New Psychology of Success -  by Carol S. Dweck

Related talk:

Carol Dweck: The power of believing that you can improve | TED Talk


----------



## Daniel

Kindle version is on sale for $1.99 until December 9th:

_When Panic Attacks: The New, Drug-Free Anxiety Therapy That Can Change Your Life_ - Kindle edition by David D. Burns


----------



## Daniel

My reading list  for a free, online "Mindshift" course from a university in Ontario through Coursera.


----------



## Daniel

About the book behind the course:



> _Mindshift_ reveals how we can overcome stereotypes and preconceived ideas about what is possible for us to learn and become.
> 
> At a time when we are constantly being asked to retrain and reinvent ourselves to adapt to new technologies and changing industries, this book shows us how we can uncover and develop talents we didn’t realize we had—no matter what our age or background. We’re often told to “follow our passions.” But in Mindshift, Dr. Barbara Oakley shows us how we can broaden our passions. Drawing on the latest neuroscientific insights, Dr. Oakley shepherds us past simplistic ideas of “aptitude” and “ability,” which provide only a snapshot of who we are now—with little consideration about how we can change.
> 
> Even seemingly “bad” traits, such as a poor memory, come with hidden advantages—like increased creativity. Profiling people from around the world who have overcome learning limitations of all kinds, Dr. Oakley shows us how we can turn perceived weaknesses, such as impostor syndrome and advancing age, into strengths. People may feel like they’re at a disadvantage if they pursue a new field later in life; yet those who change careers can be fertile cross-pollinators: They bring valuable insights from one discipline to another. Dr. Oakley teaches us strategies for learning that are backed by neuroscience so that we can realize the joy and benefits of a learning lifestyle. Mindshift takes us deep inside the world of how people change and grow. Our biggest stumbling blocks can be our own preconceptions, but with the right mental insights, we can tap into hidden potential and create new opportunities.
> 
> Amazon.com: Mindshift: Break Through Obstacles to Learning and Discover Your Hidden Potential eBook: Barbara Oakley: Kindle Store


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> My reading list  for a free, online "Mindshift" course from a university in Ontario through Coursera.



That’s a looonnnggg list.


----------



## Daniel

:lol:  Yes, I'm glad the course is self-paced.

And some of the books on the list have video or other online counterparts that I can use instead, e.g.

The Power of Disorder to Transform Our Lives | Tim Harford | RSA Replay - YouTube

Chris Voss:  | Talks at Google - YouTube


----------



## GaryQ

Give Daniel a couple weeks or months if he’s busy and he’ll probably  be posting he’s read it all


----------



## Daniel

Show Me All Your Scars | Creative Nonfiction

"Addressing bipolar disorder, OCD, trichotillomania, self-harm, PTSD, and other diagnoses, the twenty fascinating stories collected in Show Me All Your Scars vividly depict the difficulties and sorrows—and sometimes, too, the unexpected rewards—of living with mental illness."

I got the Kindle version for only $6:
Show Me All Your Scars: True Stories of Living with Mental Illness


----------



## Daniel

_The Book of Why: The New Science of Cause and Effect_ - Amazon.com


From the _NY Times_ review:

“The Book of Why” not only delivers a valuable lesson on the history of ideas but provides the conceptual tools needed to judge just what big data can and cannot deliver. Notably, “causal questions can never be answered from data alone.”


----------



## Palmer

Recently read the book _The Mountain Between Us_ by Charles Martin. I liked the book than the film is based on motifs.


----------



## GaryQ

The movie was pretty good


----------



## Daniel

A best-selling, award-winning sci-fi book, endorsed by President Obama:

Wikipedia: The Three-Body Problem (novel)

Amazon.com: The Three-Body Problem


----------

